# Hello from Washington!



## FinstaFauna (Aug 27, 2017)

I am new to owning mice however have owned hamsters and other rodents in the past. I'm from Washington, USA


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi there.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

